# durchlaufmenge, filtergröße,u.s.w.



## Teichforum.info (5. Jan. 2005)

ich nochmal, hat jemand einen genauen plan uum bau eines durchlauffilters der außerhalb des teiches steht, reicht für ca 35000 l ein filter von 2x1x1m mit 5 kammern und vorfilter (zur filterung groben schmutzes) aus?
die kammern werden mit japanmatten und schaumstoffmatten gefüllt.

welche pumpenleistung sollte man bei einem teich haben um einen optimalen biostamm zuerhalten?
halbe menge pro stunde?
volle Menge pro stunde?
menge + 25%

wie hoch sollten die einläufe in den teich liegen?
am oberen rand,
im oberen drittel?
mitte,
oder besser unten?

mir stellen sich beim durchlesen der verschiedenen foren immer neue fragen, die ich eigentlich dachte bereits beantwortet zu haben!

gruß Stephan


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Jan. 2005)

Hallo!

Das ist so nicht zu beantworten. Ohne weitere Hinweise würde ich erst mal NEIN zu dem Filter sagen.

- wie sieht der Teich aus (Oberfläche, Tiefe, Flachzonen, Bodengrund, Pflanzen, Sonnenstunden, Bachlauf)
den Filter brauchst Du für das, was der Teich alleine nicht gebacken bekommt.



> ein filter von 2x1x1m mit 5 kammern


5 Kammern auf 2 Meter halte ich für recht eng. Bei einem guten Vorfilter mach eine Kammer mit Patronen. Du müsstest, je nach Besatz, 35 - 70 Meter Patronen unterbringen.



> welche pumpenleistung sollte man bei einem Teich haben um einen optimalen biostamm zuerhalten


 Bakterien werden sich auch bei geringen Geschwindigkeiten ansiedeln. Das ist bei Überlegungen zur Durchflussgeschwindigkeit und Verweilzeit nicht die Frage.
Hast Du viel Fisch und geringe Durchflußraten, produzieren Deine Fischlis schneller, als es der Filter abbauen kann, da der Nachschub fehlt.
Alle 2 Stunden den Teich einmal durch den Filter ziehen, ist glaube ich eine Faustregel, die immer noch Gültigkeit hat und in den meisten Fällen reicht.



> wie hoch sollten die einläufe in den teich liegen?


Ich würde die Einläufe im oberen Drittel installieren.


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Jan. 2005)

also zu den fragen erst mal: sonnenstundenca. 8 im sommer,fläche ca 4x7 meter also 28m², tiefe von 1,5- 1,7m bachlauf geplant 4 meter lang und 90 cm breit, pflanzen eigentlich keine direkt im teich.vieleicht seerosen zum versorgen mit schatten.
randzone ca 50 cm breit 40 cm hoch, kommen zu m² noch hinzu
insgesamt ca. 35000 -38000 liter.

gruß stephan


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Jan. 2005)

haben wir schon den Fischbesatz geklärt?
Sorry sollte ich das überlesen haben, bin bisschen müde heute...


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Jan. 2005)

generell stell ich mir immer öfter die Frage, was die Leute in 5 verschiedene Filterkammern reinpacken wollen... 

wie heute schonmal gesagt: was bringen mir zB 2 Kammern mit unterschiedlichen Bakterien-Ansiedlungsflächen (zB Zeolith UND Lava stein oder Bioballs)

ich halte das für übetrieben... die "Grundkammern" (Grobfilter, physisch, biologisch) sollten eingehalten werden, aber alles was da drüber hinaus geht ist schon wieder luxus...

Nicht, das ich gegen große Filter wäre, im Gegenteil... ich spreche mich nur gegen große Filter mit vielen kleinen kammern aus...

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Jan. 2005)

sorry habe ich voll vergessen.stelle mir 6-8 koi der größe 20-30 cm vor.

stephan


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Jan. 2005)

Problem: die bleiben nicht so klein !!!! 


glaubs mir, ich sprech aus erfahrung, 20-30cm waren meine nur ganz kurz ;-)


Aber, von der Wassermenge her wäre das noch kein Problem bei Dir, das passt schon...
wenn es wirklich bei 6 Koi bleiben sollte dann musst du auch sicher nicht den ganzen Teich innerhalb einer stunde filtern können, auch 1mal in 2 Stunden halte ich da noch für etwas übertrieben  (aber nicht schlecht!)


so wie ich es sehe würde ich auch die Kombination Vorfilter (welcher auch immer) + Patronenfilter empfehlen... vor allem weil ich zu faul bin, 5 einzelne kammern voll filtermaterial auch einzeln zu reinigen ;-)

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Jan. 2005)

dachte beim vorfilter an einen einfachen rieselfilter mit schaumstoff und filterflies, nur zur groben vorreinigung.
stephan


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Jan. 2005)

naja... schaumstoff und vliess sind nicht wirklich grobmaschig, denkst du nicht? Du musst Dir vorstellen: der Vorfilter muss sachen wie abgestorbene Pflanzen, Erde, Schlamm, Steine und Fischexkremente aushalten... d.h.  er wird sehr schnell verdrecken, egal was du machst... 

dadurch musst du hier materialien nehmen, die leicht zu säubern sind und nur das gröbste filtern... 
In der Regel sind das nun mal Siebe oder Vortex

Wenn Du schaumstoff nimmst ist der in null komma nichts dicht... und wenn er komplett dicht ist lässt er auch kein Wasser mehr durch.
Entweder geht dann alles über den notüberlauf, wenn du an so einen gedacht hast, oder dein Teich entleert sich langsam aber sicher in den Garten :-(


wo hast du die Idee mit dem Rieselfilter denn her? 
Als Vorfilter hab ich den nämlich nohc nirgends gesehen... entweder hat dir da wer einen schlechten rat gegeben, oder es hat jemand einen rieselfilter erfunden, den ich mir noch nicht vorstellen konnte...

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Jan. 2005)

die idee entstand eigentlich als ich zu fall wurde meinen jetzigen filter 1 mal die woche zu reinigen, wuste damals auch noch nichts von uv, zeolith, bkterien usw.
es war der berüchtigte sommer 2003, mehrer wochen 40grad und der teich voll grün,
habe einfach nur ein filterflies bei uns in der firma entdekt und es ausprobiert. jeden abend weggeworfen und durch ein neues ersezt und so war das mit der aufwendigen reinigung erledigt,
mein momentaner teich mist 8000 liter,(nur so zur info)


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Jan. 2005)

naja, gut, wenn man die Möglichkeit hat, jeden Tag das Vlies auszutauschen, warum nicht... 

aber, ist ein Wegwerf-Filter wirklich das Wahre... ?

Was, wenn Du mal einen Tag NICHT daheim bist, und er Filter übergeht?


ich könnte nicht gut schlafen mit der Lösung ;-)


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Jan. 2005)

alles momentan kein problem, oma wohnt mit im haus und für die sind die fische alles, wenn ich mal im urlaub bin steht sie jede nacht auf und schaut nach dem filter, sollte etwas sein stecker raus, denn sagt sie es meinem bruder oder dem nachbarn und die regeln das am nächsten tag, funktioniert.

aber vortex? aus was soll ich die denn bauen? habe mal gelesen das die mindestens 1,5 meter haben soll damit die richtig funktioniert.

gruß stephan


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Jan. 2005)

es gibt im Baumarkt hin und wieder Angebote von 800l Tonnen, die haben einen meter durchmesser... die sind in meinen Augen an der unteren  grenze wenn du mich fragst... 

wenn Du aber mal eine Tonne hast, die die richtigen Maße hat, ist es sehr leicht daraus einen Vortex zu machen!

alternativ wäre auch eine Absetzkammer möglich...


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Jan. 2005)

absetzkammer?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????

????stephan????????????


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Jan. 2005)

im Prinzip die einfachste Form des Vorfilters.

Du musst den Fluss des Wassers verlangsamen und das Wasser einen Weg langführen, den der Schmutz nicht gehen kann 

klingt einfach? ist es auch ;-)

Nimm zum Beispiel einen Behälter, in dem das Wasser auf der einen Seite unten reingelassen und auf der anderen Seite oben ausgelassen wird... 

wenn das Wasser nicht zu schnell fliesst wird sich der schwere schmutz am oden des Gefäßes absetzen und das Wasser samt schwimmendem Schmutz am anderen Ende rausfliessen...

Wenn der Eingang ob und der Ausgang unten ist, dann bleibt der schwimmende schmutz drinnen und der schwere schmutz fiesst mit dem Wasser mit... 

Die Kombination von beiden Methoden ist die ideale Absetzkammer 

So, das war die stark vereinfachte version, bildlich dargstellt 

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Jan. 2005)

aha mache mir mal gedanken darüber, schau dir mal bei ebay art. nr. 4346299675 an und sag mir bitte was du von dem teil hälst.
stephan


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Jan. 2005)

als Filter find ich den Lüfter gänzlich ungeeignet ;-)

Spass beiseite: 
wofür möchtest Du einen Lüfter haben?
Im Sommer reicht deine Oberfläche aus, finde ich
Im Winter hast du mit einem Lüfter ganz andere Probleme: wie verhinderst du, daß die 50m Luft-Leitung zufriert? 
Wie bringst Du deinen Fischen bei, daß ihre Winterruhe gestört wird und der Luftzug die Schuppen durcheinander wirbelt ? ;-)


Wie Du siehst, ich persönlich stehe dem Thema Teichbelüftung kritisch gegenüber... aber da muss jeder seine eigene Meinung bilden und vertreten, denke ich...

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Jan. 2005)

den lüfter generell nur zur belüftung der filterkammern, bkterien brauchen doch sauerstoff, oder? steht zumindest auch in verschiedenen forenfragen.
stephan


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Jan. 2005)

jedes lebewesen brauchtt sauerstoff, das stimmt schon... aber im Normalfall sollte genug sauerstoff im Wasser gebunden sein

stimmt schon, schlecht ist es sicherlich nicht... aber das sind immer so die tüpfelchen auf dem i, die den ganzen Spass dann echt teuer und kompliziert werden lassen...

Ja, wenn alles andere schon perfekt ist kann man das sicher auch noch perfektionieren... aber, es fehlt dir ja an so vielem VORHER, daß die Luftversorgung der Bakterien im Moment das kleinste Problem darstellt, wenn Du mich fragst


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Jan. 2005)

an was dachtest du denn da an was es fehlt?


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Jan. 2005)

hi!
bei mir wird der patronenfilter nur im sommer und dann über nacht belüftet.

wie doogie schon sagte währe ein vortex die beste und platzsparendere lösung.meiner hat einen durchmesser von 120mm und ist gemauert.

der teich sollte schon alle zwei bis drei stunden umgewälzt werden.

bei dem zeloliete denke bitte daran das es immerwieder mit salz regeneriet werden muß um seine wirksamkeit zu behalten.

für die wassermenge die dir vorschwebt finde ich den filter auch zu klein.
mit 6 koi wird es jawol noch gehen aber es werden mit sicherheit mehr


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Jan. 2005)

hatte gerade ein gespräch mit meinem bruder, der ist kunststoffschlosser,vortex ist kein problen  kann er aus pe platten schweißen. wie hoch sollte der vortex den sein?   bei einem durchmesser von 1.24 m, und welche größe für den filter meint ihr sollte ich den machen? denke ja auch das es mehr fische werden

so long stephan


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Jan. 2005)

Hallo Stephan, 

Fangen wir mal von vorne an. 
Dein Filter sollte drei Stufen besitzen: 
-1 eine Vorabscheidung. 
-2 eine mechanische Reinigung
-3 eine biologische Reinigung 

Für die Vorabscheidung hast du drei Möglichkeiten: 
-1 Vortex
-2 Spaltsieb
-3 Absetzkammer
Du hast dich, soweit ich gelesen habe, für einen Vortex entschieden. Gut so.  
Wenn du dir nun einen Vortex bauen lässt, dann gleich mit Pumpenkammer und dann buddelst du das Ganze ein, wie im anderen Beitrag empfohlen.  
Link zum Vortexbau mit Pumpenkammer. Unter "Vortex": 

http://www.wonti.de/fr_teich.htm

Und bedenke, ein Vortex kann nie zu groß sein.   


Bei der mechanischen bzw. teilbiologischen Reinigung hast du dich für einen Patronenfilter entschieden. Auch gut.   
Ein oft verwendeter Link zum Patronenfilterthema: (kann leider den Gähn-Smilie nicht finden)   

* defekter Link entfernt *

Ob du noch eine separate biologische Kammer benötigst wird sich nach der Menge des künftigen (auch nicht eingeplanten) Fischebesatzes richten. Schaden würde z.b. ein 200l-Fass bestückt mit Kaldness-Fass nicht. 
Wie Doggie schon sagte: Die Fische wachsen und mehren sich. 

Nun zur Belüftung: 
Biologische Filterkammern würde ich immer ausreichend belüften. Tag und Nacht. Sommer wie Winter. Was der biologische Filter nicht verbraucht, kommt immer den Fischen zu Gute. 


Und nun wegen zur Oma: 
Auch und gerade eine Oma wird mal krank und du musst auch noch für ein paar Tage weg. Und dann? 
Wenn du die Fische am Gedeihen hast, ist es mit dem Stecker rausziehen auch nicht mehr so einfach.  
Ich denke bei manchen wäre das Steckerziehen fatal.   
Oder: Der Filter läuft nachts über. Das schon zig mal da gewesen und sicher nichts Neues. 
Darum: 
Lieber einmal vernünftig und Eines nach dem Anderen.   


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Jan. 2005)

vortex einbuddeln? dachte eigentlich daran den vortex in mein gerätehaus vor den filter zu bauen, wegen der einfachheit halber des reinigens und so, danach nochmal einen filter mit sieb und dann einen mehrkammerfilter mit mindestens 5 kammern, danach ein fass mit zeolith dann ab in den teich. oder so irgentwie.
die kammern wollte ich dann mit 1. bürsten, 2. japanmatten, 3.schaumstoffmatten grob, 4. porotonsteine oder lavasteine oder nochmal japanmatten, 5. plastikröhrchen aus leerrohren vom elektriker (kosten nichts, sind an jeder baustelle im abfall zu finden) oder nochmal schaumstoff.
jede kammer wird ein volumen von 350-400 litern haben (habe ich noch nicht genau berechnet).  

das thema patronenfilter ist mir eigentlich zu wieder, hatte einen an meinem alten teich (ca. 8000 l), die patronen sind schlecht zu reinigen und waren im sommer 2003 sehr schnell verstopft.  
bei temperaturen um 40 grad im schatten habe ich mir damm mal andere methoden überlegt. wie eben einen vorfilter der den groben schmutz auf einem flies auffängt muste eben jedentag gereinigt werden, war aber die einfachste art meinen teich sauberzuhalten   . im jahr 2004 war dann alles wieder superklar (war auch nicht so heiß bei uns.H  

so nun genug, aber was haltet ihr von der filteridee.

gruß stephan


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Jan. 2005)

Hallo!


Ich würde den Vortex auch eingraben und am Auslauf die Pumpenkammer einbauen. Den Schmutzwasserablauf kannst Du mit Winkeln wieder nach oben führen und ca. 40 cm unterhalb des höchsten Wasserstandes ins Abwasserrohr münden lassen. 



> jede kammer wird ein volumen von 350-400 litern haben


Das wird sich nicht realisieren lassen. Du solltest den Filter im Up-Flow-Verfahren bauen, musst also Zwischenräume für die Wasserführung einplanen. 
Dann solltest Du Böden einplanen und unterhalb der Böden ein ausreichend großen, trichterfömigen Schacht, in dem sich Schwebstoffe absetzen und Schmutz sammeln kann. Jede einzelne Kammer sollte einzeln zu reinigen sein.
Lässt Du die Absetzkammer unten weg, wird das einlaufende Wasser jeden Schlamm verwirbeln und ins Filtermaterial schwemmen. Der Filter verdreckt viel schneller.
Läßt Du das Up-Flow-System weg, werden einzelne Kammern von oben nach unten durchströmt und Du mußt zur Reinigung viel Aufwand betreiben.



> das thema patronenfilter ist mir eigentlich zu wieder, hatte einen an meinem alten teich (ca. 8000 l), die patronen sind schlecht zu reinigen und waren im sommer 2003 sehr schnell verstopft.


 das deutet aber eher auf eine falsche Anströmgeschwindigkeit der Patronen hin. Ist sie zu groß gewählt, dringt der Dreck tief in die Patronen ein und sie verschlammen.  Vielleicht war die Vorabscheidung auch nicht ausreichend.
Frag mal Jürgen-b....der hat glaube ich eine Berechnungsgrundlage für Patronen.
Sonst wirst Du bei www.deters-ing.de fündig.
In Deinen Behälter würden reichlich reinpassen und so aus der Hüfte gesagt würde ich meinen, dass auch die Pumpen passen könnten. Musste mal ausrechnen.
Ich würde den Patronenfilter nicht so schnell aufgeben. Ist für mich die beste Art, relativ günstig mit wenig Raum viel zu erreichen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Jan. 2005)

dem ist fast nichts hinzuzufügen, ausser vielleicht:

Upflow = einlaufendes Rohr im unteren Teil, auslassendes Rohr im oberen Teil des Behälters...


damit wir uns alle auskennen was gemeint ist ;-)

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Jan. 2005)

Hallo Stephan, 

so einfach ist der Filteraufbau mit einem Votex in Schwerkraft und der  Rest gepumpt: 







Patronenfilter haben sich längst bewährt. 

Diese globigen Mehrkammerfilter hat außer mir vermutlich fast niemand mehr und meiner fliegt auch bald.   

Einen großzügig ausgelegten Patronenfilter brauchst und solltest du nicht  reinigen, da die angesiedelten Bakterien weggereinigt werden. 
Er dürfte auch nicht verstopfen, wenn die Vorabscheidung funktioniert und du nicht vorher alles klein hexelst, nur weil der Vortex ins Gewächshaus soll.   

Überlege dir das mit dem Mehrkammerfilter nochmal und vergiß das Leerrohr vom Elektriker.   

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Jan. 2005)

hallo leute!

erst mal danke für die ganzen tips, echt klasse von euch  

so, nachdem ich mir das mal überlegt habe fällt mir nur auf das die wochenlange planung für den teich, die lage, das aussehen und soweiter für die katze waren.  

das mit dem vortex eingraben müstet ihr mir aber nochmal erklären, wie tief sollte der sitzen,wie hoch sollte er mindestens sein?wie erreiche ich einen kreisförmigen fluss, wenn das wasser nur von der seite einströhmt und hinter ihm dann aus einer eigenen pumpenkammer abgesaugt wird?
sollte der vortex auslauf aussehen wie das prinzip eines skimmers?

fragen über fragen!!!!!!!  

gruß stephan


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Jan. 2005)

die tiefe wird durch den Wasserstand des Teiches bestimmt, da die Oberfläche des Wassers im Vortex auf gleicher höhe mit dem Teich stehen wird.

die Drehung im Vortex bekommst du mit einem Winkel zusammen... 

Ich habe ein 100er Rohr mittig in den Vortex eingeleitet und danach im Vortex gleich einen 45° Winkel angeschlossen. Das Ausgangsrohr ist bei mir zentral im Vortex in der Mitte, kommt quasi von unten nach oben und bildet das Auge des Hurricans


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Jan. 2005)

Hai Stephan!

Den Vortex solltest Du so weit eingraben, das die Oberkannte ein paar wenige cm über dem höchstmöglichen Teichwasserstand liegt.
Du mußt also ziemlich tief in die Erde.
Die beiden Einläufe (weiß nicht wieviele Abläufe Du planst) werden über ein 100er Rohr oder größer tangential in die Tonne geführt. Ich würde sie vielleicht noch eher mit einem gekrümmten Flansch und Winkel einbauen.
Dann kannst Du die Tonne gut aufrauhen, vorbehandeln und der Flansch kann geklebt werden. Ist sonst bei diesen Tonnen so eine Sache. In der Tonne kanst Du die Kreisströmung durch Verwendung eines 90° Winkels erzeugen. Wenn man Dir das Ding aus Kunstoff fertigen/schweißen kann, nimm einen ordentlichen Durchmesser (120 cm und größer) und lass dir eine Pumpenkammer anschweißen. Schau mal bei www.wonti.de unter Vortex. So ähnlich...nur größer. Wenn die Tonne geschweißt wird, kannst Du die Einläufe auch tangential einschweissen lassen.

Der Schmutzwasserablauf liegt wie gewohnt unten im Trichter. Die Rohre dann so führen wie Rainer gezeichnet hat.

Der erste Einlauf liegt unmittelbar über dem oberen Ende des Trichters, der zweite darüber. Dann hat das Wasser noch genug Platz, sich zunächst zu drehen, um dann später aus dem Auslauf zur Pumpenkammer zu gelangen.

Ich schau mal fix, ob ich noch ein Bild rumliegen habe.


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Jan. 2005)

das miotn der tiefe meine ich anders, wie tief sollte der vortex sitzen? höhe des teichgrundes oder höher?

wie hoch sollte er mindestens sein?
habe mir gedacht da ich ja maurer bin werde ich mir einen betonieren oder mauern derr schachtringe mit 1,25 metern durchmesser setzen. dafür müste ich aber wissen : wie tief und wie hoch.

@doogie
dein vortex sieht recht sauber aus, meine ist der gerade gereinigt?

gruß stehan


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Jan. 2005)

.....nochmal ich!


Hab mal ein Foto eingescannt. Das Teil wurde so vom Koi-Discount angeboten. (soll keine Werbung sein....nur die Herkunft des Bildes anzeigen)
Ich hätte den oberen Einlauf noch etwas tiefer gesetzt.


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Jan. 2005)

der ist gerade erst GEBAUT 
das Foto ist in den ersten 5 Minuten seines Einsatzes entstanden 

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Jan. 2005)

so eure tips sind ja schön und gut, aber wie tief sollte ein vortex sein bei einem durchmesser von 1,25 metern? die einbauhöhe ein paar cm über dem teich niveau ist klar

gruß stephan


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Jan. 2005)

ernstgemeinter Rat: nimm was Du bekommen kannst !

Glaub mir, bei 1,25m Durchmesser ist die Auswahl für normalsterbliche nicht überwältigend. Rund ein Meter Tiefe wäre nett, aber ehrlich: schau erstmal was Du auftreiben und Dir leisten kannst....

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Jan. 2005)

@ doogie.
sagte doch bereits mein bruder ist kunststoffschlosser.
inklusive allem material wird ein vortex von einem durchmesser von 1.25 metrn und einer höhe von ca 95 in etwa 120 teuro kosten. mein bruder arbeitet halt umsonst. das teil wird dann aus 10 mm starken pe- platten gefertigt sein. werde es aber wegen platzmangel in garten nicht einbuddeln sondern vor den filter hängen. hoffe es funktioniert trotzdem.

gruß stephan


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Jan. 2005)

Hallo Doogie,

gerade erst habe ich deine Kurzbeschreibung eines Absetzbeckens entdeckt. Ich beschäftige mich auch gerade mit diesem Thema.

Ich weiß nicht, ob ich deine Beschreibung des idealen Absetzbeckens als Kombination der zwei Ein- und Auslaufpositionen richtig verstanden habe.
Sind damit zwei Gefäße bzw. Kammern gemeint, die miteinander verbunden werden? Und wie und wo entlang muss man das Wasser führen, damit der Schmutz sich nicht halten kann und zu Boden sinkt und wie sorgt man für die Verlangsamung der Einlaufgeschwindigkeit ?
Ich habe schon überall nach einer Bauanleitung gesucht, aber leider keine gefunden. Kannst du mir die Sache etwas genauer erklären, das wäre für mich sehr hilfreich.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Elfriede


----------

